# Animated :yay: Icon



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut requested it over at Hatsu's topic, so here's two based animated smilies based off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

*1.*




*
2.*





I like the 2nd one better. :3

*EDIT:* 3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I call this one 'ahah!', although, it doesn't really look like that. o_o


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , thx's pertmywert, 
i agree with you, favour the second one either, cause there is more motion:.
to the third, looks rather like ''hey use youre mind, comprende XD''

btw how do you guys make that animated things', wanna try it out too.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 30, 2009)

I think Photoshop CS3 or higher has Animation feature built in, if you have CS2, then you can make them with Adobe ImageReady.


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, I use Photoshop CS4 for the majority of my works.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 30, 2009)

i have photoshop cs4, but not that much experience, made some signatures in it, but that's it:.


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

Well you can toggle animation via Window -> Animation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The style is very similair to that used in Flash and other animation software.


----------



## prowler (Dec 30, 2009)

HOLY. I didn't know the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was sticking his thumbs up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now yey isnt yey anymore


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

Yay can be whatever you want it to be! o: Your mind's the limit!


----------



## prowler (Dec 30, 2009)

pertmywert said:
			
		

>


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 31, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> pertmywert said:
> 
> 
> 
> >


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 31, 2009)

Some of another forum:


----------



## FISHY_au (Jan 12, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 12, 2010)

Images are down.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 12, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Images are down.


:/ Way to point out the obvious. Some bandwidth-stealing japanese-pr0nz website stole the bandwidth on my website by routing it through the proxy I had on the front page.
I forgot to remove it after school finished... D:

I'll shove the images on Imageshack. :>

*EDIT:* KDONE! :3


----------



## Splych (Jan 13, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Strike Freedom and the Armored Core mech are awesome.
> But they're all good drawings.
> 
> 
> ...


If you think about it... Someone pointed out that it looks like the smiley is pulling on his mouth.

Now... If you were to implement that to these smileys... The first one looks like it's pulling it's mouth upward and the second one looks like he is flossing xD.

Anyway... Good job on the smilies! GBAtemp should implement these things.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 13, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:] Why thankyou kind sir!
Flossing, jeje. :3


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 6, 2010)

The more the merrier!


----------



## Gore (Feb 6, 2010)

we should just have 10,000 smileys that way we could use lots of smileys










 :yayds:


----------



## Snorlax (Feb 6, 2010)

Agreed.
MOAR SMILEYS!


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 6, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> MOAR SMILEYS!


No thanks.


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 6, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Why not? Imagine how your post count would skyrocket with 100000 smileys at your disposal Hatsu!


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 6, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Why not? Imagine how your post count would skyrocket with 100000 smileys at your disposal Hatsu!


And that is good, why?

Don't tell me you're one of those post-count loving people...


----------



## Dark Blade (Feb 6, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Dark Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope...but it looks like Hatsu is. Hence the post I made.


----------

